# Dog Commands In German



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So, the last few days I have been learning German. I learned how to say all the dog commands in German, so I thought I would write them here so people who want to teach there dog German can write down what I put. I hope that this helps!!


1. Sit (Zits)= Sit

2. Platz (Pl-ah-ts)= Down

3. Aus (Ows)= Out

4. Bleib (Blibe)= Stay

5. Bring (Bring)= Bring me your toy, etc

6. Fass (Fahs)= Attack (don't train unless you have professional help)

7. Fuss (Foose)= Heel

8. Heir (Here)= Come

9. Hopp (Hop)= Jump

10. Nein (Nine)= No

11. Pass auf (Pahs owf)= Pay attention

12. Pfui (Fooey)= Shame on you

13. Such (Zook)= Search

14. Voran (For-ahn)= Go forward, take the lead

15. Voraus (For-ows)= Go forward, run out


I hope that these come in handy for you all!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good job on that! those are indeed the main commands most people will use. I'm sure I butcher the pronounciation on many of those commands, but fortunately, my dog dogs do not care.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Good job on that! those are indeed the main commands most people will use. I'm sure I butcher the pronounciation on many of those commands, but fortunately, my dog dogs do not care.


Thank you, I just hope that this becomes helpful!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*I accidently forgot one!*

I also forgot to put Gib Laut (Gib Lout)= Speak!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

ooh can someone give me the exact difference between voran and voraus? 
I can piece some together: aus=out and I guess vor=go? 

But then I hear people use voran for hold & bark in schutzhund (I always used reveir(?)). Not that it matters, you can the dog to H&B using anything, but I'm curious for my knowledge.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

You forgot Packen!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks that was nice . I knew a few but learned some. I think Pfui is what Daisy says when I say Platz Bleib but she's speaking english.

hey whats packen?


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

I believe 'packen' means bite? I don't really know though.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

sirius said:


> I believe 'packen' means bite? I don't really know though.


Yes Packen=Bite


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use pfui instead of leave it. My parents are from Germany and I remember hearing pfui a lot as a kid!!! Mostly when I was playing in the dirt or getting into something nasty..... So it seemed natural to use it when Stella wants to eat a cow or horse poop or garbage along the way. I do also use leave it. Actually I use both english and german. She seems to not have a problem being bi-lingual. I think she mainly watches my hand signals anyway.


----------

